# Types of Meat - (Duck, Goose..etc)



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone has offered me some meat, but I just wanted to make sure that my dog can eat it all:

Goose-Breast meat
Duck-Breast meat
Chicken- drumsticks, thighs, and boneless breast
Pork Chops-Bone in
Deer-boneless chops
Beef-boneless roast


She is a rhodesian ridgeback, so I don't know if drumsticks and thighs are too small for her...

Thanks!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Jem said:


> Someone has offered me some meat, but I just wanted to make sure that my dog can eat it all:
> 
> Goose-Breast meat
> Duck-Breast meat
> ...


She can't eat the Goose, Duck or Deer.... let us come pick it up from you to properly dispose of it :tongue:












No problem with ANY of that meat :wink:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> She can't eat the Goose, Duck or Deer.... let us come pick it up from you to properly dispose of it :tongue:
> No problem with ANY of that meat :wink:


HAHAH I was like WHAT? I distinctly remember feeding Bailey some very beautiful deer meat :biggrin:

What about pork chops with the bone in? I am not sure what size of bone chops are.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Someone has offered me some meat, but I just wanted to make sure that my dog can eat it all:
> 
> Goose-Breast meat
> Duck-Breast meat
> ...


I would not hesitate with any of it. Knowing Jemma, she will chew up the drumsticks pretty well...Akasha has swallowed a whole drumstick before (this is when she was a very little puppy) and it didn't cause her any problems.

The only other thing that I would keep an eye on is the bone in pork chops. Take a look at the bone and if it seems to be an "odd" shape I would let her clean the bone of the meat but then take the bone from her. I don't like odd shaped bones.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> The only other thing that I would keep an eye on is the bone in pork chops. Take a look at the bone and if it seems to be an "odd" shape I would let her clean the bone of the meat but then take the bone from her. I don't like odd shaped bones.


Ok sounds good...are chops weight bearing bones? I am not very familiar with meat cuts and bone names...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Jem said:


> Ok sounds good...are chops weight bearing bones? I am not very familiar with meat cuts and bone names...


Nope, the bones from chops will crunch up just fine. It's just that sometimes they're shaped oddly


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Great thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

*so jealous*


----------

